# Finally! A job!



## Adrastea (Jun 9, 2009)

So I applied for a job at the cosmetics counter at the local Macy's and two days later I decided to go in just to scope it out.
When I got inside I immediately rushed to the Prescriptives counter since it was the first brand I ever knew, and my mom used to work at one of thier counters when she was my age.
Anywho, I started chatting with the woman that was working there and she asked for my name and number to let the manager know I came.
Fast forward two weeks, and here I am getting a call that the lovely lady I spoke to thought I was awesome and spoke wonders of me, and I'm a shoe in for the job!
The manager loved me and I'm going in for an formal interview tomorrow.
Wish me luck!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 9, 2009)

Good Luck!!! So great!! I hope everything works out for you...I'm sure it will, they sound very interested in you working there.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jun 9, 2009)

good luck with your interview!


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 9, 2009)

Good luck with your interview, I bet that you'll get the job from what you have said!


----------



## naijapretty (Jun 9, 2009)

Knock 'em out! good luck


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jun 9, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## shezsoofyne (Jun 9, 2009)

Good Luck!  The formal interview is pretty simple, it's the Talent Plus part of the interview you need to prepare yourself for.  Be able to SELL YOUR-SELF!!!


----------



## Adrastea (Jun 19, 2009)

I haven't done the Talent Plus yet, but the manager said that'll happen later to identify my strengths and weaknesses.
Either way, I got the job. I start Sunday.


----------



## anita22 (Jun 19, 2009)

^ Congratulations!!!! That's really awesome


----------



## iadoremac (Jun 19, 2009)

Good for you!


----------



## AmginE (Jun 29, 2009)

Awesome!!! sooooo.... how was your first day?


----------

